# Keene NH. Bottle Show



## JustGlass (Oct 2, 2005)

Im looking forward to going to the keene bottle show for the first time Oct. 9.  Some shows Ive been to are pretty much high end bottles with extremly high end prices. Can anyone tell me if this show offers a variety of low end and high end bottles and prices ?


----------



## bearswede (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi JG...

 Not sure where your boundaries are for hi and lo end... Most of the shows I've been to have a wide variety of bottle types in a range of $1.00 to thousands of dollars... Quality from sparkling attic-mint to heavily stained specimens right out of the ground...

 I've never been to Keene myself... May go there this Sunday... Just got back from the show in Albany which was litely attended... Will post some pics soon...


 Ron


----------



## woody (Oct 3, 2005)

Keene has something for everyone.
 Whether you want to buy or sell. There is always a good selection of all prices of bottles and many deals to be had.
 This is THE bottle show for New England.
 A great show you won't want to miss.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll be going  to Keene this coming Sunday, it will be my first time at this show.  I'll be buying and looking only, hope it will be as great a show as I hear people say.

 -Sam


----------



## BRIAN S. (Oct 3, 2005)

I have never been to the Keene Show myself. I have a friend (Larry M. ) that says it's a good one ! 
 He also says that the Baltimore Show is one of the best Shows every year. I may try to hit Baltimore this year and check it out . 
  Brian


----------

